# sexing a royal python



## Tiny Halford (Jan 16, 2010)

how do you tell if your royals a male or female


----------



## Curious-Pets (Jun 21, 2009)

Sometimes owners are curious if their snake is a male or female, but telling the difference is not a simple matter as male and female snakes look similar externally. However, with a bit of experience there are ways to tell, but these methods should be done by experienced keepers only. as your only in wordsley you could always (when weather pickup) pop over to my shop.
http://www.curiousreps.co.uk


----------

